# 439 tons of sand



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

78 acres aerified. 439 tons of sand used. Millions of holes punched? Over 3m gallons of water.

Quite possibly the biggest achievement: 0 aerified irrigation heads!


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

DAMN!!!


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

You missed a spot.


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

what's the key to zero aerified heads?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@viva_oldtrafford did you use one of those LevelLawn rakes for that?? 🤪


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

jasonbraswell said:


> what's the key to zero aerified heads?


A good flagger, first. Can't miss them if you can't see them. Secondly, a great tractor operator.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Spammage said:


> @viva_oldtrafford did you use one of those LevelLawn rakes for that?? 🤪


I tied 4 of those sum bitches behind a cart, yes!

I'm now applying Air8!


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > @viva_oldtrafford did you use one of those LevelLawn rakes for that?? 🤪
> ...


What's a fella gotta do to get some of those dwarf sprigs?


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

How long did that take? I suppose the course was shut down?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

N LA Hacker said:


> viva_oldtrafford said:
> 
> 
> > Spammage said:
> ...


You don't want dwarf...and you definitely don't want these 25 yo, mutated dwarf sprigs


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Cdub5_ said:


> How long did that take? I suppose the course was shut down?


Finished aerification in 2 days (Mon and Tues). Topdressing took a little longer, but I was done by 10am wednesday morning. Course was closed Monday and Tuesday


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Still waiting for your YouTube channel to start. Looking good.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Looks like you verticut too from the pile of stuff in the first pic. How did you like using the SunJoe? Worked great in my yard. :lol:


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> N LA Hacker said:
> 
> 
> > viva_oldtrafford said:
> ...


What would you use for .125-.200 HOC?


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Sbcgenii said:


> viva_oldtrafford said:
> 
> 
> > N LA Hacker said:
> ...


My eflex.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

That is cool. @N LA Hacker I was wondering if there was a cultivar of Bermuda @viva_oldtrafford preferred.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Damn it, my bad.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

JRS 9572 said:


> Looks like you verticut too from the pile of stuff in the first pic. How did you like using the SunJoe? Worked great in my yard. :lol:


Those are just the tops of the cores after they were drug multiple times - dried leaf material / thatch.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Sbcgenii said:


> viva_oldtrafford said:
> 
> 
> > N LA Hacker said:
> ...


No YT for me....too busy to fuss with all that!

I'd use a 14 blade greens mower..preferably made by the red company


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

I'm thinking maybe he meant which grass variant.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> JRS 9572 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like you verticut too from the pile of stuff in the first pic. How did you like using the SunJoe? Worked great in my yard. :lol:
> ...


had the same last night when I used the walk behind blower I rented to get the cores out of the yard, and into the street, to get them swept up into the garbage barrel. I hired out the aeration. Almost 49, had back surgery 7 years ago, and I don't need another one.


----------

